# RA reproduction Manifold Gasket change



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Been putting off doing this. when i got the motor back from dyno they had scorched my new RA 2.5" gaskets to the mesh, so in the interim i used a set of reusable Dougs layered aluminum gaskets to get her running. It has had passenger side leaks since. The motor builder gave me a new set and i took to putting them on yesterday. Passenger side was a breeze, no need to loosen any of the tailpipes left two end bolts in a fer threads to catch the ears on the gaskets. They seperated just enough to slide the dougs out and the new ones in. The drivers side was a little trickier with the back bottom bolt that holes the shield tube for the starter wires. All in all it was a afternoons work, hardest part was getting the middle bolts threaded in the alum straight.

fired her up, perfect amount of rumble yet quiet enough to be able to talk without raising your voice....love the near stock sound and seems to be a slight increase in power with the better flow. After going the header route with two different sets and seeing how many places they were making contact when the engine torque rocked in the mount (6) i knew where my false knocking came from. I will never put headers on a Pontiac again. if there is a slight power loss i will take it rather than my motor banging the frame every time i get on it and the multi day knuckle busting job it is to wedge pipes in our cars.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

rain stopped today and was able to run it up and down the street this morning before the ride out to see the grandkids. WOW....i didnt realize how much power the leaks were scrubbing from the flow. hit it from a 15 roll and squatted and layed 50' of rubber without even straining and chirped second without the slapstick. Idles with a slight lope at 800rpm, checked all plugs and they were all medium grey to charcoal no deposits. the more i drive the duals on the street the more i love them. 16-20 MPG with the 2:56 if i keep it around 2000 at 75. I can really feel the flat torque curve from the dyno pulls 460-508 from 2400-5200 redline. Scary to think what it would do with 3:55 and the mickey thompsons for some traction. 
The plan is to set the 12 bolt for a 3:08 which should be a great street/freeway gear and give me a little more go light to light.


----------

